# Winter is missing!



## secuono (Dec 29, 2019)

Uhm...Anyone else not having a winter??

It's been in the 50s and 60s for a week & now it'll be almost 70F!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 29, 2019)

Yep, here too.   I've got honeysuckle putting out new sprouts and trees forming buds here.   Even heard robins singing off territory this morning.  

Been that way for the past several winters for us.....nowadays we get a little cold weather in Jan/Feb only and that's all the winter we get.   We haven't had a good snow in years now.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 29, 2019)

No, our highs are low to mid 40’s and we’re thrilled because our inch of ice covered fields are thawed.  But the animals won’t go in until dark.  Which is ok..but, funny.  I mean..yes, the wInter is very mild...but 1 1/2 weeks ago we got 8” of snow when we went to get our new  Hampshire pig, Slim Jim.  So, my hubby is glad, because we have 35 rentals and he has to plow and shovel them all.  He used to hire it out..but now he teases...”we have budgetary constraints “. Lol...he just wants to get out of the farm work!


----------



## Xerocles (Dec 29, 2019)

My fault, guys. Last Oct. We got a couple nights at or below freezing. Now, Oct here is supposed to be tank tops, cut-offs, and flip flops. So I had a talk with old man winter....one old man to another old man. Told him I just couldn't handle his shenanigans any more. I think I hurt his feelings, and he's off sulking still. But I bet he shows up again, and may even try to make up for lost storms.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 30, 2019)

Being in the middle  of the western side of the state, between the Blue Ridge and Appalachian Mtns, we are getting milder temps and weather here, too.  Had one day with some flurries, covered the grass but was gone in a couple hours.  We have had a few colder nights;  but overall it has been mild so far.  We at least are getting some regular moisture, and when it is in the 40's , it isn't too bad when it rains.  So, you just sit and wait for the next days' forecast.  We have hit up near 70, and today was 75,  in the sun.  It has really been pretty nice.  Had rain last night, 3/10ths inch.  At least not going to be icy.  Got about the same weather expected here, maybe a few degrees cooler.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 30, 2019)

Mid 30s and flurries here today... it's coming back.


----------



## Grant (Dec 30, 2019)

Every day it stays away is a good day in my book.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2019)

We always have fairly mild winters. We get snow in January or February, but it never stays for long.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Beekissed said:


> Yep, here too.   I've got honeysuckle putting out new sprouts and trees forming buds here.   Even heard robins singing off territory this morning.
> 
> Been that way for the past several winters for us.....nowadays we get a little cold weather in Jan/Feb only and that's all the winter we get.   We haven't had a good snow in years now.


My hubby has always said he wants to move to WV...it’s not too far South so we’d still get seasons, but we wouldnt get this weather here...we literally have 7-8 months of winter.  Our pond melted in some spots right now and my ducks refused to come in tonight and now I’m a nervous  wreck ...but it’s the first time they been able to swim in a long time.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My hubby has always said he wants to move to WV...it’s not too far South so we’d still get seasons, but we wouldnt get this weather here...we literally have 7-8 months of winter.  Our pond melted in some spots right now and my ducks refused to come in tonight and now I’m a nervous  wreck ...but it’s the first time they been able to swim in a long time.


Well, the ducks were fine overnight..thank goodness.  But, I sure wasn’t happy.  Today we’re supposed to get 3-5”. And boy is it coming down!  Hopefully the ducks will easily come in tonight??


----------



## Bruce (Jan 1, 2020)

I guess we are running around normal though we had some REALLY early sub zero F the week before Christmas. We are going to be around freezing the next few days. This could be our January thaw. If it is we typically will soon get slammed with really cold weather.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 2, 2020)

We had a white out on New Year’s Eve and got 6” of snow.  Got 2” more on New Year’s Day.  But it warmed up to 36* today so my hubby was thrilled!


----------

